# [resolved] code 10 error message device can't start



## bill52 (Aug 7, 2005)

*code 10 error message device can't start*

I have an on board sound card with CA-3000 external speakers connected to my computer. I recently formatted a brand new Seagate hard drive with a new full OS Windows XP install. 

I have no sound. I checked all the connections and they are are good. I tested the speakers with another computer and they sound find. I did a windows update several times to get a new sound driver and still have no sound.

The device manager shows a C-Media AC97 Audio Device with the code 10 error message that the device can't start. 

Can any one suggest how I can get sound on my computer?


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

I assume you already tried updating the driver in device manager.
When this happened to me I had to go to the mobo manufacturers site to get drivers, so that could be one possibility. Another thing you could do is check in sounds&audio devices [via control panel] and on the audio tab ensure your sound device is listed as the default playback device. If its greyed out, it's most likely mobo drivers needed.

If you got a set up disk with the computer the drivers should be on it.


----------



## bill52 (Aug 7, 2005)

I did try and update the driver in the device manager and had no luck at all. And I did check for my audio device via the control panel and none was listed. Unfortunately I don't have a set up disk because the company company I purchased my computer from, V Premiere, turned out to be the biggest rip off with the worst quality control and support I have ever experienced with a computer company. They didn't even include a Windows XP OS cd with the system and when I tried to have them send me a OS cd they told me it was on the hard drive. I'm going to try and contact the speaker maker and see if I can get the drivers from them. Thanks.


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

Might be the best bet to go to the actual mobo manufacturers. If you are not sure who they are you can download Everest Home Edition and get the model # etc. [it's free]


----------



## kipster (Aug 13, 2005)

This happened to me after performing a windows update. I went into device manager and rolled back to previous driver and it worked.
Now my fathers computer has the same message?


----------



## bill52 (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks to you all for all your advice. But I want to especially thank uripyores, since his advice and support information directly led to a solution to my sound and video problem. I downloaded the drivers for my motherboard from the manufacturers website as provided by the Everest Home Editon website that uripyores led me to.

Thanks guys! :smile:


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

Glad you've got it fixed.
Thanks for the update. :4-cheers:


----------

